# In-app tip limits- WTF, Uber?!



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

So, a business traveler just wanted to leave me a $25 tip on a minimum fare, but the app would only let him tip $14.56 max. Why does Uber care how much someone wants to tip? It’s not hurting their bottom line one bit. I call total BS on this!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Because that other 10.44could be spent on anotheruber ride


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I think max is 200% original fare.


----------



## Platano129 (Dec 23, 2017)

uberRog said:


> So, a business traveler just wanted to leave me a $25 tip on a minimum fare, but the app would only let him tip $14.56 max. Why does Uber care how much someone wants to tip? It's not hurting their bottom line one bit. I call total BS on this!


That's f***ed up, pax should be able to tip what they want


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Platano129 said:


> That's f***ed up, pax should be able to tip what they want


Yes, but imagine the anguish of charging a few extra zeroes to your card and trying to use UberSupport to rectify that situation.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I think max is 200% original fare.


That can't be right, because $14.56 is a lot more than 200% of $3.75



Saltyoldman said:


> Because that other 10.44could be spent on anotheruber ride


But the guy WANTED to tip me $25. Uber doesn't lose a dime even if he tipped me $1000


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

uberRog said:


> That can't be right, because $14.56 is a lot more than 200% of $3.75
> 
> But the guy WANTED to tip me $25. Uber doesn't lose a dime even if he tipped me $1000


3.75 is what you were paid, not what he paid.


----------



## Rideshare Flare Fella (Feb 8, 2018)

It does cost Uber. They pay credit card fees on the tips. That's why they limit it.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Rideshare Flare Fella said:


> It does cost Uber. They pay credit card fees on the tips. That's why they limit it.


That makes sense. Still pisses me off!


----------



## Matthew5-9 (Jul 11, 2017)

I had 2 tips this week that were no where near 200% but didn't end in double zeros. Both appeared a day or 2 after the ride which leads me to believe it's processed as a separate transaction. Tips that appeared at end of trip were normal. Just a guess. I'm just as baffled.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a pax tip $20 on a $6 ride, so that kills the 200% theory. BUT I've heard similar stories of pax not being able to tip a certain amount that was higher than average. 

The fact that Uber puts any kind of limits on it is infuriating - it's none of their freaking business what a pax tips us.

There shouldn't be any limit whatsoever.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Credit card companies charge 4% on every transaction to the merchant. That is how the make there money. 

This is the reason why you see places that will not let you charge if it is under 10.00.

So if someone did tip you 1000.00 then uber would have to pay 40 bucks for processing that tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kcope316 said:


> Credit card companies charge 4% on every transaction to the merchant. That is how the make there money.
> 
> This is the reason why you see places that will not let you charge if it is under 10.00.
> 
> So if someone did tip you 1000.00 then uber would have to pay 40 bucks for processing that tip.


It's actually a sliding scale. And if you're doing the volume that Uber is doing, it's probably a flat fee + a small percentage (1~%)

And the places that do, limit how much before you can charge...that's illegal. Most places don't anymore.

And even if the company wasn't big like Uber, it's not 4%, square itself is between 2-3


----------

